# MP soap smells funny...



## sarahjane (Sep 17, 2007)

I made my first batch of MP soap this weekend!  When I opened the package I noticed that the soap (goats milk) smelled like rubbing alcohol.  I thought that maybe it would go away once I melted it and added my essential oils.  It didn't, except for the batch I put patchouli in!  It subsided a little but still smells a little like alcohol.  Is this normal?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 17, 2007)

Where did you buy your base from?


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 17, 2007)

I bought it on Ebay Express from seller "gourmetrose".  I had heard great things about this seller so I thought I would give it a try.  

This is what they claim:

No DETERGENTS 
No SURFACTANTS 
No SULFATES
No Chemicals
No Colors or Dyes
No Perfumes or Scents 
No SUGAR SOLUTIONS 
No ALCOHOL SOLUTIONS 
NO SLS OR SLES 
NO foul smell 
Yes 100% Soap 
Yes, Vegan (except milk in goat's milk soap) 
Yes, All-Natural 
Yes, 100% Vegetable Soap 
Yes, Hypo-Allergenic
Soap base is Non-Comedogenic 
Yes, Biodegradable 
Yes, 20% added Glycerine (except for low sweat bases) 
Yes, Soap base can be melted numerous times without yellowing 
Yes, Soap base can be easily sliced and pops out of molds 
Yes, Soap base is great with additional oils, herbs, & essential oils.

This is the best Melt and Pour soap base on the market. We now offer 22 different kinds of Melt and Pour base in bulk wholesale quantities for your soap business or soap making hobby!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds like you got a bad batch!  Sorry toots.


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 17, 2007)

That's no fair!  Oh well, I guess I learned my lesson.  I will buy more from someone else.  Is there anyone that you suggest??


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 17, 2007)

Is wholesalesuppliesplus.com a good source for MP??


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 17, 2007)

That is who I get mine from, never a problem


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 17, 2007)

Cool, I am going to order right now!  Thank you so much!


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 17, 2007)

I get mine from cierra's or peaks


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 17, 2007)

The first thing you need to know about M&P bases, as well as most any other ingredient you will use to make or package an item, is that 95% off the wholesellers do not make what they sell.

There are pretty much just 5-6 large companies that manufature M&P base & they sell to a couple hundred distributers who we in turn buy from.

If you do not like that base you need to find out who their suppier is so you do not turn around & order the exact same base from 3 more supply houses.

They should have no problem releaseing their source to you. Many of the larger sites will tell you straigt in the description that their source is SFIC or Stepehnsond or someone else. They have nothing to hide. They are buying 500# at a time so it is not like you will find their source & cut them out as the middle man, you are not likely to be in need of 500 pounds.

I would check into that before you buy additional base.

I looked at the ebay shop & it is not the same base WSP carries nor is it the same base columbus foods carries and those would be my top 2 recommendations for quality, service, speed & reliability.

If you email the ebay seller and tell them you don't care for the base & BTW who is your supplier they probably won't answer.

If you email them that you are new to soap making and would like to better research the ingredients could you please have their source they will be more liekly to share.

I find the only time a wholesale house won't share is if they new & don't get the importance, if they have something to hide or if it's fragrance. Fragrance manufacturers are treated as *trade* secrets that some people even take to their grave due to the comeptietion in the fragrance field.

Have fun!


----------

